
Namecheap: Recent Hosting Breach - uptown
https://www.namecheap.com/blog/update-recent-hosting-breach/
======
ncarnes
So, if I figured out that my competitor used Namecheap's hosting, I could have
signed up for a hosting account, hijacked store.mycompetitor.com, and used it
to sell my own products. Not ideal, Namecheap.

